# Usher, Focal, ID, Seas, RE 7" mids efficiency+low end response



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Ignore anything above 200hz. This plot shows you the low end frequency response and the efficiency of several popular 7" drivers. Remember, some mids are 2 ohm, some 4 ohm, and others 8 ohm. Be sure to add 3db for every doubling of impedance, and subtract 3db for every halving. Also, keep in mind this is the actual driver's frequency response, not including room, box, etc.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

From the 3rd month of 2005


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nobody commented on this til now? That RE looks good to me.

-Matt


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Was thinking the same thing. Nice and flat from 200 down to about 60. Looks like a -3db of about 57 or so? I'd like to see some THD, including odd and even harmonics, and IMD data


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

After the lack of response originally, good luck.

-Matt


----------

